# Hi im new here!



## JazzyGirlsMom (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi i was looking around online for some mice info, and found this forum. I currently have one female. I had a pair of girls but one passed away ( I cant believe how attached i am, i still cry). Their names are\were Jazzy and Bella(rip). Jazzy is still here and doing great. Even though she tends to bite through the bars. My mistake, feeding through them. Jazzy, she is mainly white with a couple black spots and a tiny bit of tan. She has dark red eyes. Jazzy has always been kinda skittish but she comes to my voice for treats. She will also take food from my hand. Bella, she was mainly black with a white belly and a white spot on her head, she had black eyes. Bella was my sweet heart. She was never a biter and was a huge attention hog. I bought them both from a pet store they were from the same litter. I had never owned mice before but i fell in love instantly. I went through 3 cages from inexperience. 1. A bin cage that wasnt fun because i couldnt figure out how to add to it without compromising the security. 2. A 40$ ebay 5 story bar house that Bella would magically appear on top of every morning. 3. A crittertrail cage that im expanding. Anyways im new and wanted to share my mouse baby\babies with everyone. A few other things im a big animal lover, my husband and 2 kids say i have a zoo. I have 2 cats male(fixed) named Kitty and female(not yet fixed) named Destiny, 1 dog, male, fixed, named Oreo, 1 Snake, male, named buddy. NO my mice are NOT food to him NOR will they EVER be! He will never be big enough to eat Jazzy or my poor Bella when she passed. I buried her. He eats fish and worms. He is a 26 inch long Eastern Garter Snake. I also have my pet mouse Jazzy Girl. I plan on getting another mouse or 2 depending on the info i find on adding new mice to my girls cage. I havent decided yet. Im afraid Jazzy might be mean to a new one. Her and Bella got along great but Jazzy would over groom and make Bella mad. And Jazzy kept trying to hu×p Bellas head. I will be looking around for advice on housing new mice together. I am happy to have found a good forum with lots of info and help. Sense im new to mice. I dont breed but i have thought about it. Maybe in the very far future.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome to you


----------

